# birthday no. 34



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

well, to make a long story short (34 years to be exact). today is my birthday and what better way to celebrate it than with a couple of hobbies that i absolutely love. i stopped by my local B&M to find that they just stocked the Padron 1964 Anniversary Natural and it is a third of the price of the maduro :whoohoo:. talk about luck! needless to say, i grabbed a few. so from the pics, you can tell that i'm really, *REALLY* enjoying this one.

also, some of you may know that my bike was stolen a while ago and i was debating whether i wanted to replace it with another sportbike or a cruiser. guess what. my wife made up my mind and got me a cruiser for my birthday (a Vulcan 900 Custom). tell you what, i'm happier than a pig in s**t. i never thought that i'd love it the way i do.

thats it. just thought i'd share it with you guys. :redface:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hooooooooo

great Bike-Great smoke

Happy Bday


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy B-Day!!Looks like you are doing it up right!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice ride/smoke, happy bday man!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Good stuff..happy Birthday!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, now thats an awesome way to spend you birthday. Great cigar and great bike. Happy Birthday Milton :biggrin:


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Milton!!!!


DL


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow that is a great Birthday, congrats!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Milton! What a celebration! That is exactly what I want for my birthday, both the cigar and the bike! Sweet!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Birth-day Milton! I smoke one to your healthy!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats! Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Bday enjoy


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's what a birthday celebration should be! Nice smoke and bike!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Milton. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!

Have a great weekend,
Don


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

happy birthday...great pics!


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday - and hang on to that wife!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Have a great birthday brother,looks like you have it started right,enjoy


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Absolutely awesome Milton! Congrats on the birthday, the cigar, and the bike.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and congrats on a cool wife that will buy you a bike. When I told Rhonda I wanted to get a motorcylce one time, she wasn't very thrilled (she asked "Who's going to come by and scoop you out of the ditch?" )


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Padron 1964...better than birthday cake!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Glad you got a new bike. HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRAH!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy your day Brother


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice! Happy birthday day man.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

The best thing is that your wife bought you the bike!! life is good.  Happy birthday.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Seems like you made out better than I did for my bday!! I was hoping my mom would come to her senses and buy me a BMW, Lexus, or Infiniti, but no such luck....

Enjoy your BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice ride Bro., and you have a great stick there.....Happy B-day


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice cigar on a nice day


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

That's fantastic! What a great birthday. Enjoy the new bike. I'm sure you enjoyed the cigar - it's a classic.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Happy B-Day Milton--great to hear your celebration and rewarding yourself is going well--Hope you enjoy the rest of your day BUD!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Milton!! love the smokes...but the bike tops them by far!!!


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

happy Birthday - see its true behind every man is a great Woman! Congrats on the bike~!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow what a great birthday Milton! Think I'm smoke myself an Anejo to help you celebrate tonight!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome Happy birthday Milton


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great bike and great smoke! Congratulations on your 34th Milton, and congratulations on having such a cool wife! 

CD


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet Bike Milt! Happy Birthday brother!!*


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milton! Looks like you are really enjoying that stick. And the new bike is sweet!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats on the Birthday!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy birthday bud and that is a sharp looking bike!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like you better keep your wife. what a great gift. nice choice of cigars


----------

